# Salmon idaho fire



## codycleve

Fire just popped up around moose creek 5 miles west of north fork. Sounds like river road could be closing. 30 acres first report.


----------



## codycleve

Going big fast


----------



## kayakfreakus

Ugh - hope for some containment


----------



## codycleve

Not looking good. 90 degrees and a wind advisory in effect tomorrow.


----------



## codycleve

Salmon river rd is closed. Burning on both sides 300 acres.

From forest service 

Moose (July 17): The fire is located approximately five (5) miles southwest of the North Fork in the vicinity of Moose Creek and Deadwater on the North Fork Ranger District. The fire is estimated at 300 acres burning in grass, brush, and timber. Fire is burning on both sides of the Salmon River Road (#030). Due to current activity, the Salmon River Road is closed from North Fork to Indianola. Please avoid the area and give responders room to work. Three (3) crews, four (4) helicopters are on scene with additional resources on order. Cause is unknown. The Forest will share more information on the Moose Fire as it becomes available.

📸Moose Fire from east of Salmon- Highway 28; July 17, 2022


----------



## codycleve

Update from from forest service. If opting to get to corn creek over Williams creek summit know it will probably take around 3.5 to 4 hours. Do not take napias creek off the back side to panther. Take deep creek. Road is in pretty good shape until you get lower on panther creek. It gets a little narrow. Make sure your shuttle company is on boars. 


Due to current and expected fire activity on the Moose Fire, Fire Managers on the Salmon-Challis National Forest are asking the public to avoid these areas:

*Granite Mountain Road (#092)
*Hughes Creek Road (#091)
*Hull Creek Road (#005)
*Indian Creek Road (#036)
*Sage Creek Road (#005)
*Salmon River Road (#030) from North Fork to the junction with Panther Creek Road (#055)
*The area to the East of Colson Creek Road (#123). The Colson Creek Road is ok to travel as authorized. 
*The area to the East of the Panther Creek Road. The Panther Creek Road is ok to travel
*The area to the North of the Napias Creek Road (#076). The Napias Creek Road is ok to travel
*The Stormy Peak Road (#023) from the Forest Boundary to 5 Corners

Alternate route to downriver from the Panther Creek/Salmon River Road junction: 
*From the South – Morgan Creek Road to Panther Creek Road to Salmon River Road and then west down river. 
*From the North – Williams Creek Road to Panther Creek Road to Salmon River Road and then west down river. 
Expect heavy mine traffic on these routes.

Risk to responders and public safety are the top priorities for the Moose Fire. Fire managers appreciate your cooperation. 

📸Moose Fire from the south 7/17/22


----------



## UseTheSpinMove

Thanks for posting this info. Will be curious to hear how things go in the next few days... seems like something that can change fast. 

Anybody know, if you're coming from the South (Challis or Stanley) and want to get in Panther Creek to the river road, is is it actually better to get on Morgan Creek near Challis and take that all the way to Panther like the FS is saying, or to go N almost to Salmon and get on the Williams/Deep Creek roads to Panther? 

I can see that the FS is saying traffic from the south should take Morgan, but that seems like a lot of dirt road miles that you could cut off if you went Williams/Deep... but I've never been on it so what do I know?


----------



## thenextgeneration

Does the currently cause problems getting to the corn creek put in?


----------



## mcfarrel

Here is the Inciweb link to this fire.






| InciWeb


Incidents Page of for the Inciweb site.




inciweb.nwcg.gov


----------



## carvedog

thenextgeneration said:


> Does the currently cause problems getting to the corn creek put in?


Absolutely. Read the above posts. You CANNOT drive the Salmon River Road currently to get to Corn Creek. You can take some alternate dirt roads that may add anything from a couple to several hours.


----------



## Patrick Lynch

thenextgeneration said:


> Does the currently cause problems getting to the corn creek put in?


With the fire burning, you can't drive down the road #30 from North Fork to the Corn Creek put in. You'd have to take an alternate route that's about 4 times longer, down Panther Creek to the confluence of the main. Who knows if shuttle companies are willing to do that stretch to pick up rigs to take them to Carey Creek. We are supposed to launch Saturday from Corn Creek, but it's looking iffy at this point. Major bummer. Thanks to all the FS crew battling this fire. We appreciate you.


----------



## cnalder

It also impacts folks taking off the MFS.


----------



## thenextgeneration

Thank you, I have a trip planned for next week so trying to figure it out. Fingers Crossed we can go.


----------



## IDAHOVANDALS1974

Pilot cars operating currently on Panther Creek road.


----------



## codycleve

They have opened the river road with pilot car. Expect up to an hour wait.


----------



## codycleve

This is very fluid at the moment. Winds are ripping already expecting 50 mph winds today. They have a very large area on ready in the ready set go evacuation notice. From hughes to tower


----------



## VanDave

Patrick Lynch said:


> With the fire burning, you can't drive down the road #30 from North Fork to the Corn Creek put in. You'd have to take an alternate route that's about 4 times longer, down Panther Creek to the confluence of the main. Who knows if shuttle companies are willing to do that stretch to pick up rigs to take them to Carey Creek. We are supposed to launch Saturday from Corn Creek, but it's looking iffy at this point. Major bummer. Thanks to all the FS crew battling this fire. We appreciate you.


fingers crossed to see you at the put in on Saturday…


----------



## Idahomountainmissy

UseTheSpinMove said:


> Thanks for posting this info. Will be curious to hear how things go in the next few days... seems like something that can change fast.
> 
> Anybody know, if you're coming from the South (Challis or Stanley) and want to get in Panther Creek to the river road, is is it actually better to get on Morgan Creek near Challis and take that all the way to Panther like the FS is saying, or to go N almost to Salmon and get on the Williams/Deep Creek roads to Panther?
> 
> I can see that the FS is saying traffic from the south should take Morgan, but that seems like a lot of dirt road miles that you could cut off if you went Williams/Deep... but I've never been on it so what do I know?


Look what happened in Boundary last year!!! It has been extremely windy since this morning and that fire is in some pretty steep stuff.


----------



## battas3

UseTheSpinMove said:


> Thanks for posting this info. Will be curious to hear how things go in the next few days... seems like something that can change fast.
> 
> Anybody know, if you're coming from the South (Challis or Stanley) and want to get in Panther Creek to the river road, is is it actually better to get on Morgan Creek near Challis and take that all the way to Panther like the FS is saying, or to go N almost to Salmon and get on the Williams/Deep Creek roads to Panther?
> 
> I can see that the FS is saying traffic from the south should take Morgan, but that seems like a lot of dirt road miles that you could cut off if you went Williams/Deep... but I've never been on it so what do I know?


It’s been a while since I’ve been on both but I’d be inclined to say that Morgan Creek would be faster by quite a bit. Probably quite a bit more dirt, but it’s a really good road from what I recall.


----------



## Dangerfield

From the USFS Middle Fork page.


There is wildfire activity on both sides of the Salmon River Road (NFSR #030) between Highway 93 at North Fork and Indianola Guard Station that is affecting access from the Middle Fork of the Salmon River take-out (Cache Bar Boat Ramp) to Hwy 93. At this time, a pilot car is escorting vehicles through this area on the Salmon River Road in the morning hours and when fire behavior allows. It is unlikely that the pilot car option will be available in the afternoons. For current updates, call 208-756-5587. When the pilot car is not available, use the following directions.
*Access from Cache Bar Boat Ramp to Hwy 93, five miles south of Salmon:*
From Cache Bar, head east on Salmon River Road (NFSR #030) for approximately 14 miles.
Turn right on Panther Creek Road (NFSR #055).
Continue on Panther Creek Road for approximately 20 miles.
Turn left onto Deep Creek Road (NFSR #101).
Continue on Deep Creek Road for approximately 11 miles (up switchbacks).
At intersection with NFSR #021, turn right towards Williams Creek Summit.
Continue approximately 3 miles to Williams Creek Summit.
Drive over the summit and stay on NFSR #021 (Williams Creek Road) for approximately 13 miles downhill to Hwy 93.
From the Main Salmon page.


There is wildfire activity on both sides of the Salmon River Road (NFSR #030) between Highway 93 at North Fork and Indianola Guard Station that is affecting river access to the Main Salmon River launch site (Corn Creek Boat Ramp) . At this time, a pilot car is escorting vehicles through this area on the Salmon River Road in the morning hours and when fire behavior allows. It is unlikely that the pilot car option will be available in the afternoons. For current updates, call 208-756-5587. When the pilot car is not available, use the following directions for access to Corn Creek Boat Ramp.
*Access to Corn Creek Boat Ramp from Salmon:*
From the intersection of Hwy 93 and Main Street in Salmon, drive south on Hwy 93 for approximately 5 miles to the intersection with Williams Creek Road.
Turn right (head West) on Williams Creek Road (NFSR #021) for approximately 13 miles to Williams Creek Summit.
Stay on NFSR #021, drive over Williams Creek Summit, and continue for approximately 3 miles.
Turn left onto Deep Creek Road (NFSR #101). 
Continue on Deep Creek Road for approximately 11 miles (down switchbacks) to Panther Creek Road (NFSR #055).
At intersection, turn right on Panther Creek Road (NFSR #055).
Continue on Panther Creek Road for approximately 20 miles to Salmon River Road (NFSR #030).
Turn left onto Salmon River Road and continue to Corn Creek Boat Ramp.


----------



## Idahomountainmissy

Dangerfield said:


> From the USFS Middle Fork page.
> 
> 
> There is wildfire activity on both sides of the Salmon River Road (NFSR #030) between Highway 93 at North Fork and Indianola Guard Station that is affecting access from the Middle Fork of the Salmon River take-out (Cache Bar Boat Ramp) to Hwy 93. At this time, a pilot car is escorting vehicles through this area on the Salmon River Road in the morning hours and when fire behavior allows. It is unlikely that the pilot car option will be available in the afternoons. For current updates, call 208-756-5587. When the pilot car is not available, use the following directions.
> *Access from Cache Bar Boat Ramp to Hwy 93, five miles south of Salmon:*
> From Cache Bar, head east on Salmon River Road (NFSR #030) for approximately 14 miles.
> Turn right on Panther Creek Road (NFSR #055).
> Continue on Panther Creek Road for approximately 20 miles.
> Turn left onto Deep Creek Road (NFSR #101).
> Continue on Deep Creek Road for approximately 11 miles (up switchbacks).
> At intersection with NFSR #021, turn right towards Williams Creek Summit.
> Continue approximately 3 miles to Williams Creek Summit.
> Drive over the summit and stay on NFSR #021 (Williams Creek Road) for approximately 13 miles downhill to Hwy 93.
> From the Main Salmon page.
> 
> 
> There is wildfire activity on both sides of the Salmon River Road (NFSR #030) between Highway 93 at North Fork and Indianola Guard Station that is affecting river access to the Main Salmon River launch site (Corn Creek Boat Ramp) . At this time, a pilot car is escorting vehicles through this area on the Salmon River Road in the morning hours and when fire behavior allows. It is unlikely that the pilot car option will be available in the afternoons. For current updates, call 208-756-5587. When the pilot car is not available, use the following directions for access to Corn Creek Boat Ramp.
> *Access to Corn Creek Boat Ramp from Salmon:*
> From the intersection of Hwy 93 and Main Street in Salmon, drive south on Hwy 93 for approximately 5 miles to the intersection with Williams Creek Road.
> Turn right (head West) on Williams Creek Road (NFSR #021) for approximately 13 miles to Williams Creek Summit.
> Stay on NFSR #021, drive over Williams Creek Summit, and continue for approximately 3 miles.
> Turn left onto Deep Creek Road (NFSR #101).
> Continue on Deep Creek Road for approximately 11 miles (down switchbacks) to Panther Creek Road (NFSR #055).
> At intersection, turn right on Panther Creek Road (NFSR #055).
> Continue on Panther Creek Road for approximately 20 miles to Salmon River Road (NFSR #030).
> Turn left onto Salmon River Road and continue to Corn Creek Boat Ramp.


There has been huge winds since this morning and now the cumulous clouds are building. I have seen there are more evacuations towards Hughes Creek and north. Wouldn't count on the pilot cars this afternoon!


----------



## codycleve

Just took from my work. I don't see a pilot car being an option.


----------



## gwheyduke

Cache Bar to Salmon Detour. I just mapped this looking at topo maps in QGIS from of office chair here in Denver Colorado, so it could be wrong, but it is a geo referenced pdf that you can open in Avenza Maps to help navigate. 

Hope it helps and that everyone stays safe.


----------



## codycleve

Sounds like the fire has jumped hwy 93. Evacuating everything south of North fork.


----------



## mukunig

Oh no! I hope no one gets hurt and the fire doesn't get too big or do too much damage.
We've got a Main launch on the 29th. Wondering if we'll be able to get to the river.


----------



## codycleve

gwheyduke said:


> Cache Bar to Salmon Detour. I just mapped this looking at topo maps in QGIS from of office chair here in Denver Colorado, so it could be wrong, but it is a geo referenced pdf that you can open in Avenza Maps to help navigate.
> 
> Hope it helps and that everyone stays safe.



Yes this is the correct route. Take deep creek off the backside of williams summit, not moccasin to napias.


----------



## ssriess

Can anyone report on how bad the smoke is on the Main? We launch on the 27th with lots of kids and don't want to choke on smoke for 6 days.


----------



## BenSlaughter

That's more than a week away.
Consult your crystal ball, or magic 8ball.

The Moose fire may be out by then, 4 more fires could pop up.
Summer in the West= smoke.
Live with it, or turn your permit in and stay home.
Oh, and get a better filter for your HVAC system, because otherwise, the air indoors isn't any better (and possibly worse) than the air outdoors


----------



## Dangerfield

I'll take a stab at this one.
1. The fire started way to the East (about 20 miles) of the put in at Corn Creek.
2. For now according to reports the fire is heading East. Subject to change by Mother Nature.
3. Prevailing winds are "normally from the West (up river).
4. Pilot vehicles still appear to be guiding folks up/down the river road to the put in/take out. (a good sign but subject to change).
5. As stated by Ben, you're a quite a way from your launch date and thus impossible to predict accurately.
6. This is one time where folks would wish to have an up river breeze/wind.
7. Consult fire maps and incident links for fire updates.






Fire and Smoke Map







fire.airnow.gov










| InciWeb


Incidents Page of for the Inciweb site.




inciweb.nwcg.gov





8. This situation seems to be the norm now so roll with it.
9. Bring N95 masks just in case, fire smoke particulates are small and nasty.
10. Have fun.


----------



## VanDave

Here is the panther route in Google maps. Salmon to Corn Creek via Panther - Google My Maps. You can load it on your phone, but whatever you do don’t close your map or browser or whatever once you are offline, or you won’t have directions any more


----------



## codycleve

with how the weather tracks and around here i would be willing to bet the current air quality is better at corn creek then in bozeman or other places that it's blowing to way away. The wind always blows up canyon, anyone that has still been on the river after 3pm knows this. I dont imagine it would be bad for more than a day and even then only the first half of the day when the inversion is set in, but weather can do strange stuff. I smell the smoke and it reminds me of almost every main salmon trip I have ever been on.


----------



## codycleve

They are still doing pilot car for rafters. Car starts at 6:30am, I would try and be headed down in the morning, as fire activity picks up in the afternoons you run the possibility of it getting shut down. 

Moose Fire Update - 7/21/2022
The Moose Fire was very active yesterday, with uphill runs, short crown runs, and short-range spotting and similar behavior is expected today. The potential remains for the fire to reach the Highway 93 corridor and private landowners and forest users need to remain aware of this potential fire activity. Additionally, the fire continues to grow to the west along the south side Salmon River, beyond East Boulder Creek. The terrain and topography in this area along the Salmon River is very steep and rugged and fire growth is fueled by terrain driven winds and large burning debris roll-out.
The fire remains active on both sides of the Salmon River Road (NFSR #030) between Highway 93 at North Fork and Indianola Guard Station. This is affecting access to the Middle Fork of the Salmon River take-out (Cache Bar Boat Ramp) and Main Salmon River launch site (Corn Creek Boat Ramp) to Hwy 93. A pilot car is currently escorting vehicles through this area on the Salmon River Road; access through the corridor via escort generally begins at 6:30 AM and continues through the afternoon or until fire conditions prevent travel through the area. For current River Access updates, call 208-756-5587. Questions on river launches can be answered by emailing [email protected].
Yesterday, firefighters made good progress north of the Salmon River. Burn out operations were completed near Ulysses Mountain and crews secured and improved the line through evening operations. Further east near Whiskey Springs and Deadwater Gulch, crews mopped-up and secured fireline from previous days burn out operations. Along the Salmon River Road and the Highway 93 corridor structure and infrastructure protection improvements continued in anticipation that the fire could move further east and impact these areas. Helicopters were used to support ground firefighting resources with water bucket drops and will be used again today as weather and smoke conditions permit. Aviation resources are also being used to search for any additional spot fires east of the fire’s perimeter and along Highway 93 with anticipated increase in fire activity this afternoon.


----------



## jbLaramie

Curious if/how soon the FS will evaluate 30 after the fire either passes through or is hopefully extinguished. Was a fire that burnt through a huge area of medicine bow natl forest in SE Wyoming in the summer a few years back and FS didn’t even look at many of the roads until after the next spring’s snowmelt had passed. Have an August 9 launch on the main and don’t want to get unrealistic hopes that 30 will be open even if the fire has moved through or been put out.


----------



## Idahomountainmissy

mukunig said:


> Oh no! I hope no one gets hurt and the fire doesn't get too big or do too much damage.
> We've got a Main launch on the 29th. Wondering if we'll be able to get to the river.


I would watch very closely the fire situation. If you are putting in at Boundary and expect to take out at Cache Bar? Hour by hour is all I can say. Went through the same thing last year when Boundary was closed down to launching because of the fire. I believe the permits from last year were honored but now this fire may shut down launching at Boundary if shuttling at Cache Bar is not open. Check with the Forest Service and your permit provider.


----------



## Dangerfield

USFS added some info/links in Notifications on the MF Permit page.


Please read the following in order to stay informed on how the Moose Fire is affecting river users:
The Forest Service will post updates on how the fire is affecting river users as Notifications on the Middle Fork of the Salmon (4 Rivers) and Salmon River (4 Rivers) pages on Recreation.gov. 
The Forest Service will also send updates via email to reservation holders and leave a message with updates at this phone number: 208-756-5587. 
The Salmon-Challis National Forest is posting information about the fire on its Facebook site here: U.S. Forest Service - Salmon-Challis National Forest and Twitter account here: https://twitter.com/salmonchallisnf. 
Information on management of the Moose Fire and maps of the fire perimeter can be found here: Moose Fire Information - InciWeb the Incident Information System .
Information on air quality can be found here: AirNow.gov .
If you have any questions, please call the River Office at 208-756-5587 or email us at [email protected] or at [email protected]. 
The Newland SCAT machine is within the Moose Fire Closure Area and is, therefore, CLOSED until further notice.
There is wildfire activity on both sides of the Salmon River Road (NFSR #030) between Highway 93 at North Fork and Indianola Guard Station that is affecting access from the Middle Fork of the Salmon River take-out (Cache Bar Boat Ramp) to Hwy 93. At this time, a pilot car is escorting vehicles through this area on the Salmon River Road in the morning hours and when fire behavior allows. It is unlikely that the pilot car option will be available in the afternoons. For current updates, call 208-756-5587. When the pilot car is not available, use the following directions.


----------



## codycleve

Hard road closure now. 

Effective Immediately - Road Closure. There is a hard closure on the Salmon River Road from North Fork west to Panther Creek Road. The suggested alternate route is Williams Creek Road (021) to Deep Creek Road (101) and then right onto Panther Creek Road (055).


----------



## Patrick Lynch

I received tragic news that a helicopter pilot went down with his bird near the Indianola Ranger station, and hence the hard road closure. I was told that Panther is the only way in. Say a prayer for the pilot. I have no idea if he lived or died. We will attempt the Panther route tomorrow just as soon as we can drive the hours to the cutoff.


----------



## BenSlaughter

Not really a horrible detour, if Google has any notion on drive times.

And a helluva lot better than staying home!


From Dropped pin to Salmon River @Panther Cr via NF-055/Panther Creek Rd.

2 hr 2 min (44 mi)


1. Head south on Forest Rd 60055/NF-055/Panther Creek Rd toward NF-060
2. Turn left onto Deep Crk Rd
3. Arrive at location: Deep Crk Rd
4. Head west on Deep Crk Rd toward NF-055/Panther Creek Rd
5. Turn right onto NF-055/Panther Creek Rd
6. Turn right onto Napias Creek Rd/NF-021
7. Turn right onto Moccasin Creek Rd
8. Turn right to stay on Moccasin Creek Rd
9. Turn right onto Deep Crk Rd
10. Arrive at location: Lemhi County
11. Head east on Deep Crk Rd toward Moccasin Creek Rd
12. Turn right onto Moccasin Creek Rd
13. Turn right onto NF-021
14. Arrive at location: Salmon River


----------



## Patrick Lynch

I have news that the pilot has survived, but barely. Let's all keep him in our thoughts and be thankful for this person who risked his/her life for all of us.


----------



## codycleve

BenSlaughter said:


> Not really a horrible detour, if Google has any notion on drive times.
> 
> And a helluva lot better than staying home!
> 
> 
> From Dropped pin to Salmon River @Panther Cr via NF-055/Panther Creek Rd.
> 
> 2 hr 2 min (44 mi)
> 
> 
> 1. Head south on Forest Rd 60055/NF-055/Panther Creek Rd toward NF-060
> 2. Turn left onto Deep Crk Rd
> 3. Arrive at location: Deep Crk Rd
> 4. Head west on Deep Crk Rd toward NF-055/Panther Creek Rd
> 5. Turn right onto NF-055/Panther Creek Rd
> 6. Turn right onto Napias Creek Rd/NF-021
> 7. Turn right onto Moccasin Creek Rd
> 8. Turn right to stay on Moccasin Creek Rd
> 9. Turn right onto Deep Crk Rd
> 10. Arrive at location: Lemhi County
> 11. Head east on Deep Crk Rd toward Moccasin Creek Rd
> 12. Turn right onto Moccasin Creek Rd
> 13. Turn right onto NF-021
> 14. Arrive at location: Salmon River
> 
> View attachment 79827


This is close. Do not take moccasin to napias. Stay left on deep creek. The way Google maps usually shows you to take napias is washed out. You can take napias another way but it is not recomended.. take deep creek. Is napias doable? sure... is it the best route? No.. are you more likely to get misled? yes. 

You guys won't see me comment on the helicopter crash. I work in Healthcare here and it's a slippery slope. Just don't think I'm an ass for failing to respond to or acknowledge posts regarding it. I fought fire for 7 years while going through college "No not a doctor after seven years" and feel for everyone involved.


----------



## Montet202

codycleve said:


> This is close. Do not take moccasin to napias. Stay left on deep creek. The way Google maps usually shows you to take napias is washed out. You can take napias another way but it is not recomended.. take deep creek. Is napias doable? sure... is it the best route? No.. are you more likely to get misled? yes.
> 
> You guys won't see me comment on the helicopter crash. I work in Healthcare here and it's a slippery slope. Just don't think I'm an ass for failing to respond to or acknowledge posts regarding it. I fought fire for 7 years while going through college "No not a doctor after seven years" and feel for everyone involved.


I applaud your professionalism. Thank you.


----------



## Dangerfield

Sounds as though 2 pilots onboard CH-47 Chinook at the time. Reported went down into the river. Keep them in your thoughts.









Two pilots killed in firefighting helicopter crash near Salmon


The U.S. Forest Service said the aircraft with two pilots on board crashed near Salmon around 3:30 p.m. Thursday while fighting the Moose Fire.




www.ktvb.com


----------



## mcfarrel

jbLaramie said:


> Curious if/how soon the FS will evaluate 30 after the fire either passes through or is hopefully extinguished. Was a fire that burnt through a huge area of medicine bow natl forest in SE Wyoming in the summer a few years back and FS didn’t even look at many of the roads until after the next spring’s snowmelt had passed. Have an August 9 launch on the main and don’t want to get unrealistic hopes that 30 will be open even if the fire has moved through or been put out.


I have a permit for the 11th! Fingers crossed we can all make it there.


----------



## tBatt

Map of hard closure for FS-30 



https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd1044745.pdf?fbclid=IwAR3GZ4G_NxsucAD0Qpe_iGuX0EzlRi_4avDfXMCYqq6CRYG1T3QSF3Se_9k


----------



## UseTheSpinMove

We have a MFS launching this next week. It may start to feel committing... these fire situations change so rapidly. And the commitment of dropping in to the MFS without knowing the road/egress status a week out (we take out Aug 1) sure may feel interesting... launching on the Main is one thing (either you get to Corn or you don't... and for now, there's no fire issues downstream) but the MF feels like rolling the dice a bit with wondering what the world will be like many days later.

I wonder what would happen to folks coming off the MF if the doo-doo hit the fan and the river road and Panther both closed (I realize that the fire is still far from closing Panther... but weirder things have happened!). Maybe they'd just send us on down river... that'd be fun but man we'd be licking the inside of the peanut butter jars by the end, that's for sure!


----------



## BenSlaughter

Go full Mormon!
Pack a pantry!


----------



## Montet202

BenSlaughter said:


> Go full Mormon!
> Pack a pantry!


And maybe look into a Jet boat beer/booze/ice delivery!


----------



## BenSlaughter

Naaawww... Just take more cash. Buy overpriced beer\ice at the Flying B and 5 Mile Bar. 😎


----------



## Conundrum

If the road is closed coming in, There's no main launches either (unless jet up). TURN THE CORNER.


----------



## codycleve

Wind is ripping and it's blowing up.


----------



## cain

Very sad news. I just saw that both pilots passed. Prayers and condolences to their family and friends.


----------



## Idahomountainmissy

Living here in Salmon I can tell you this fire is just blowing up right now. Evacuation orders are no be ready - GO. As a shuttle driver and the only route now over Panther Creek and Williams? I would re-think but that is just me. 35 mph winds, hot and meh! Not so much. Check with your contacts and online for hour by hour updates. This is hot crazy wind and it won't end well.


----------



## jbLaramie

Sad news about the pilots. Heart goes out to their families and friends. Had an emergency helo evac for a member of our group on a middle fork trip last summer. Helo and planes were very aware of how summer afternoon air currents and other factors make flying in that terrain hazardous. Fire can’t help that out a bit. 

News orgs are reporting that firefighters are estimating that the fire will not be contained until late august.


----------



## Dangerfield

Heartbreaking news. Both veterans also.









Two pilots killed in firefighting helicopter crash near Salmon


The U.S. Forest Service said the aircraft with two pilots on board crashed near Salmon around 3:30 p.m. Thursday while fighting the Moose Fire.




www.ktvb.com


----------



## mukunig

Idahomountainmissy said:


> Living here in Salmon I can tell you this fire is just blowing up right now. Evacuation orders are no be ready - GO. As a shuttle driver and the only route now over Panther Creek and Williams? I would re-think but that is just me. 35 mph winds, hot and meh! Not so much. Check with your contacts and online for hour by hour updates. This is hot crazy wind and it won't end well.


Yikes! What does "I would re-think" mean? Is that a brutal route? We've got a Main launch on the 29th and I'm just trying to plan a bit before relatives come in from outside the area for the trip.


----------



## idahogiants

> Yikes! What does "I would re-think" mean? Is that a brutal route?


I think re-think means exactly what it says and you should plan for more than a bit. Your trip is about 5 days away and access may be at best delayed, at worst not possible. Even the alternate Panther Creek route might be impassable so you could get there with everything and not be able to get through via pilot car or alternate route to make your launch date.

My advice would be to check with the the River Office at [email protected] or call 208-481-2625 to get their assessment. Also check in with your shuttle company and see what they say. Be frank with your family on the ifs and have an alternative plan. 

Hopefully some folks that just got off the Main or the Middle Fork can fill in the blanks. Good luck.


----------



## Conundrum

Call Tammy?


----------



## TXwhitewater

Conundrum said:


> Call Tammy?


Uh, NO..


----------



## idahogiants

Sounds like the fire activity is moving west and pilot car is still rolling. Resources are being concentrated to protect North Fork and structures on Salmon River road. 

Smokes going east so once you clear that cluster it should be clear sailing.


----------



## tBatt

Conundrum said:


> If the road is closed coming in, There's no main launches either (unless jet up). TURN THE CORNER.


Launching MFS 7/31 and that’s been the hope.
I just went to check permits for the main and saw this. Rec.gov glitch?


----------



## IDriverRunner

My rec.gov has been toying with me by showing a FF for August 30th on the Middle Fork. (I know it's in the non re-release period)


----------



## Dangerfield

You're not alone, it's been there going on 2+ days. Probably a cancellation that hasn't been cleaned up by USFS or rec.gov


----------



## Genghis

Any recent trip reports from folks taking off Main Salmon and MFS? We have a launch coming up this weekend on the Main. I know many folks and other groups on here are wondering about smoke along the river, pilot car operation and what to expect in general getting to and from put-in along salmon river road. Alternate route if any one has used them, etc. Thanks! Stay safe.


----------



## MT4Runner

From reading All Rivers Shuttles posts on FB, most mornings there has been a pilot car early at North Fork.
The alternate route is up and over, and down Panther Creek.

Your best bet is a direct call to Corn Creek staff.


----------



## thenextgeneration

Last time I ran a salmon a few years ago, there was also a fire and bees were really bad on the river. For anyone who has ran it recently how bad are the bees?


----------



## MT4Runner

Bees are awesome. 











Yellowjackets are awful.
Worse at large camps, especially where people have dropped microtrash or peed on the beach.


----------



## BenSlaughter

thenextgeneration said:


> Last time I ran a salmon a few years ago, there was also a fire and bees were really bad on the river. For anyone who has ran it recently how bad are the bees?


There's a recent thread about this.

The consensus lately seems to beeee that the yeller jackets aren't bad, this year.


----------



## tBatt

Looking at this map, Lemhi county is in a fire restriction but Valley is not, with the MFS being the border between two counties. Launching a MFS trip 7/31, should I assume that is a fire restriction for the river corridor? I guess this is an email that should go to the forest service but I bet they're off the clock.


----------



## BenSlaughter

I don't recall there EVER being a restriction on camp fires on The MF or Main.


----------



## cnalder

Most often in the past, even with fire restrictions on, fires have been exempt on the Main and MFS due to the gear requirements. It does depend on the emergency order there is typically an exemption.


----------



## Happy Camper

BenSlaughter said:


> I don't recall there EVER being a restriction on camp fires on The MF or Main.


I've taken several trips on both the MF and the Main when boaters were not permitted fires. Camp stoves only. The restrictions can happen on short notice, so it's a good idea to plan meals accordingly.


----------



## bjankovich

Are there any other sites also that I could monitor which would have updates on the Main Salmon fires and peeps hopefully able to put in. We have a launch date coming up quickly and it seems it's not looking good...


----------



## mukunig

We've talked to the Ranger station and Blackadar Boating and both think the fire shouldn't keep us from getting to the river. We launch Friday and plan to go for it.


----------



## skivan

Today I talked w/ the guy on the ‘fire info pilot car’ number listed on the notifications area for main salmon and he said pilot cars are running regularly through the evening. Might be good to budget some extra time, but alt routes don’t seem to be in play. With caveat that fire is dynamic and situations change…


----------



## Idahomountainmissy

mukunig said:


> Yikes! What does "I would re-think" mean? Is that a brutal route? We've got a Main launch on the 29th and I'm just trying to plan a bit before relatives come in from outside the area for the trip.


Stay in touch with Salmon Challis Forest Service. Also Inciweb. This fire is now up to almost 30,000 acres. Not sure where you are coming from but 93 North to Montana could have closures and delays.


----------



## BenSlaughter

Idahomountainmissy said:


> Stay in touch with Salmon Challis Forest Service. Also Inciweb. This fire is now up to almost 30,000 acres. Not sure where you are coming from but 93 North to Montana could have closures and delays.








| InciWeb


Incidents Page of for the Inciweb site.




inciweb.nwcg.gov





37,000, they're saying, now. ☹


----------



## MT4Runner

bjankovich said:


> Are there any other sites also that I could monitor which would have updates on the Main Salmon fires and peeps hopefully able to put in. We have a launch date coming up quickly and it seems it's not looking good...











MF Trip Reports?


I haven't heard any reports back since the fire started. We are launching on 8/3 and I'm interested to hear how it is out there. Chief concern is air quality. Anybody get in from a trip in the last few days?




www.mountainbuzz.com




🤣


----------



## BenSlaughter

Mmmmm....tamales 🤤


----------



## mcfarrel

bjankovich said:


> Are there any other sites also that I could monitor which would have updates on the Main Salmon fires and peeps hopefully able to put in. We have a launch date coming up quickly and it seems it's not looking good...


I spoke with someone from the river office and my shuttle company and they both said that the pilot car is running regularly throughout the day and trips are continuing as planned... I'm calling it a go for my trip that launches on the 11th.


----------



## jwithers

Let us know the trip report when you get back. Launching Aug 20th. Have Fun!


----------



## idahogiants

jwithers said:


> Let us know the trip report when you get back. Launching Aug 20th. Have Fun!


Yessir! I have an 8/18 launch date and watching this like a hawk. Any info is good info.


----------



## Idahomountainmissy

*Salmon River Road Closure*
Moose Fire Wildfire
Announcements – 7 hrs. ago
* NOTICE: Today, the Pilot Car System will be in operation through the morning hours for residents, permit holders and shuttles, however; a full closure will be in effect by late morning of the Salmon River Road to safely conduct fire operations. This is a hard closure that will last until approximately 9:00pm. The river road is closed to all other traffic.  FYI!!!*


----------



## thenextgeneration

Idahomountainmissy said:


> *Salmon River Road Closure*
> Moose Fire Wildfire
> Announcements – 7 hrs. ago
> * NOTICE: Today, the Pilot Car System will be in operation through the morning hours for residents, permit holders and shuttles, however; a full closure will be in effect by late morning of the Salmon River Road to safely conduct fire operations. This is a hard closure that will last until approximately 9:00pm. The river road is closed to all other traffic.  FYI!!!*


Where did you find this?


----------



## tBatt

^ Inciweb report on the fire




BenSlaughter said:


> | InciWeb
> 
> 
> Incidents Page of for the Inciweb site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inciweb.nwcg.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37,000, they're saying, now. ☹


----------



## mcfarrel

tBatt said:


> ^ Inciweb report on the fire


Looks like the closure was for yesterday only... they plan to resume regular pilot shuttle operations today.


----------



## tBatt

https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd1045718.pdf



Fire restriction exempt in the river of no return wilderness.


----------



## BenSlaughter

mcfarrel said:


> Looks like the closure was for yesterday only... they plan to resume regular pilot shuttle operations today.


One assumes they were working to get that big chopper out of the river?
I'd like to see some shots\video of that.


----------



## thenextgeneration

Putting on the main tomorrow morning and about to leave reception. I’ll put up a trip report when I get back!


----------



## BenSlaughter

Lucky SOB....


----------



## mukunig

I was supposed to launch on the Main today but got Covid and am not healthy enough to go. Damn! My family went without me and launched successfully. They were up early to follow the pilot car at 6am.


----------



## Eyedaho

BenSlaughter said:


> Lucky SOB....


There was a launch for today available since yesterday, and there has been an 8/5 for most of the day.


----------



## BenSlaughter

Eyedaho said:


> There was a launch for today available since yesterday, and there has been an 8/5 for most of the day.



I know....life keeps getting in the way of my good times. 😒


----------



## idahogiants

> I was supposed to launch on the Main today but got Covid and am not healthy enough to go. Damn! My family went without me and launched successfully.


Oh damn, get well soon!

I had a big Main trip that got cancelled less than 48 hours earlier this month due to a Covid positive test. Literally hours from finishing packing, boats stacked on the trailer, folks fired up - it suuucked. Group broke up and some did Vinegar to Hammer and some went fishing, but my family had to quarantine. Forest Service was cool about it and at least didn't penalize me for a cancellation 24 hours from launch.

Good news is I picked up a 8/18 Main cancellation. Hoping fires and pandemics let us launch.


----------



## mcfarrel

Anyone have an update to smoke conditions on the Main? Also anyone with commentary on impacts due to the other two fires in the area?


----------



## UseTheSpinMove

BenSlaughter said:


> One assumes they were working to get that big chopper out of the river?
> I'd like to see some shots\video of that.


Drove by today... the aircraft, or most of it, appears to be out of the water. Sitting there on the ground near Indianola. A huge giant crane installed there. Pretty wild to see up close but also hard to look at too long. Sad stuff.


----------



## codycleve

idahogiants said:


> Yessir! I have an 8/18 launch date and watching this like a hawk. Any info is good info.


I will see you at corn creek, also launching the 18th


----------



## skivan

mcfarrel said:


> Anyone have an update to smoke conditions on the Main? Also anyone with commentary on impacts due to the other two fires in the area?


there's a virtual community meeting at 6pm MDT tonight:




__





Single Publication | InciWeb


Idscf Moose Fire - Moose Fire Virtual Community Meeting, Monday, August 1 At 6Pm News for InciWeb




inciweb.nwcg.gov


----------



## mcfarrel

skivan said:


> there's a virtual community meeting at 6pm MDT tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single Publication | InciWeb
> 
> 
> Idscf Moose Fire - Moose Fire Virtual Community Meeting, Monday, August 1 At 6Pm News for InciWeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inciweb.nwcg.gov


Thanks!


----------



## Endopotential

Just got off the Middle Fork and happy to report that everything is fine.
Trip was 7/28-8/3 with water at 2.18ft at Boundary Creek. The river gods blessed us with good weather and hardly any smoke at all. We did wake up 7/31 with the waters running almost black from what must have been a blowout upstream from a brief thunderstorm. This thankfully cleared within 24 hours.
The drive out was uneventful. Salmon Road was open with a pilot car last departure 7pm. Sobering to see the hillsides charred for many miles going eastward, with several small active flames dotting the hills. 
The helicopter is all gone now. Deep thanks to all the people who fought to save this beautiful corner of the world.

BTW saw multiple large mobile cranes scattered along the riverside. Any idea what these are for? Hoisting hoses to spray the opposite south side of the river?


----------



## thenextgeneration

For everyone interested in the helicopter…
When we drove by it was sitting on the side of the road. Multiple cranes had been used to lift it out of the river.


----------



## tBatt

Heli crashed directly across from the firefighters memorial.

We took out yesterday. Pilot cars running every hour or so until 8pm then unrestricted traffic. Not sure what time it starts in the am. Not much fire activity along the road other than fuel thinning crews.


----------



## codycleve

No more pilot cars. You are free to travle the river road.


----------



## oarframe

Good news. Is it out, or just not there anymore?


----------



## codycleve

oarframe said:


> Good news. Is it out, or just not there anymore?


Far from out but they have good containment along the northern border and river corridor.


----------



## carvedog

They also have reopened the Spring Bar section to floating.


----------



## codycleve

Looks like road closures and pilot cars may be back for a bit 

Due to active fire behavior and fire growth along the Main Salmon River from Pine Creek to Panther Creek, starting today, August 15th, there is a high probability that a portion of the Salmon River Road (#030) between Spring Creek and Panther Creek will be closed intermittently. This potential closure is due to hazards associated with the increased fire activity which includes rolling material such as large rocks, logs, and other debris. In addition, there will be an increase in fire related traffic to support fire suppression actions associated with suppression of the fire, including a potential firing operation along the road to aid in reducing the intensity of the fire in that area when it becomes clear fire is going to impact landscape in that area.

Alternative routes exist to access and exit from Corn Creek via the Panther Creek Road.


----------



## BenSlaughter

I've got a Main permit for Saturday, hopefully things don't get worse.


----------



## codycleve

I'm heading down Wednesday, launch on Thursday. Hoping to get down river without problems and the water starts to clear from the blow outs.


----------



## Montet202

BenSlaughter said:


> I've got a Main permit for Saturday, hopefully things don't get worse.


Took off today. Almost no smoke and barely any bees.


----------



## Alta825

And…. The River Rd is now Closed. Heading down Thurs putting on Fri, fingers crossed. How much longer is the Panther Crk detour??

View attachment 80869


----------



## codycleve

Yep just saw that.... it will add an hour or two depending on how washboard the Williams summit is and how you drive forest roads


----------



## Dangerfield

The Pretty fire started near the intersection of Panther Creek & Salmon RIver. For now looks to be contained but who know's how that would effect travel from that direction.







| InciWeb


Incidents Page of for the Inciweb site.




inciweb.nwcg.gov






*Effective at 8:00 am today, Zone 5 and Zone 6 (Twin Creek south to Hughes Creek on both sides of Hwy 93) have been removed from READY (Green) status and are no longer under any evacuation status. Due to continuing fire activity on the fire’s western flank, Zone 14 has been added to READY (Green) status, and includes the area from Salmon River Road south along Panther Creek Rd just past Trail Creek Rd.*

The hot, dry weather that settled into the area yesterday is forecasted to continue through the middle of the week. Winds are expected to remain light. The areas around Pine Creek and Beaver Creek are currently the most active, with the fire that crested the ridge over the Salmon Breaks now backing down the steep slope towards the river. Moderate smoke kicked up in the cottonwoods along Highway 93 near Bobcat Gulch around midday yesterday. Firefighters monitored the fire throughout the night, ensuring it remained within the fire perimeter. Today, rafts will shuttle fire-fighters and equipment across the river to work the fire. Good progress is being made on containment and contingency lines across the fire area, with the majority of planned lines being complete or nearing completion. *The Pretty Fire that started two days ago near the intersection of Panther Creek Rd and Salmon River Rd was contained yesterday and has not grown in the past 24 hours. *Moose Fire ground and aviation resources assisted with initial attack on a new lightning-caused fire, Petes Fire, yesterday near Moyer that is currently estimated at about 5 acres in size.

At 6:00 am Tuesday, August 16th, the Northern Rockies Type 1 Incident Management Team 2 will assume command of the Moose Fire.


----------



## Riverwild

I'm in the same boat. Headed up Friday to launch Saturday. I spoke with the gal on the fire hotline this morning and they have no idea when it might open. 🤞 The Salmon Road opens or we are going up and over into Panther.


----------



## BenSlaughter

Riverwild said:


> I'm in the same boat. Headed up Friday to launch Saturday. I spoke with the gal on the fire hotline this morning and they have no idea when it might open. 🤞 The Salmon Road opens or we are going up and over into Panther.


Probably see you Saturday!
Although we're going to drive in from Salmon Sat AM.


----------



## codycleve

Headed over Williams summit today. My father in law went over yesterday and said the Williams summit and deep creek rd are in great shape freshly gridded.


----------



## Riverwild

Thanks Cody! Good to know, have a great trip!


----------



## Idaho_ski_bum

Launching Monday.... hoping for an open road. Good luck everyone and be safe out there!


----------



## Alta825

Sounds like the Salmon River Rd is Closed for the next ~2 weeks. Panther Creek it is… any ideas on the drive time from downtown Salmon to Corn Creek now?


----------



## Riverwild

Google says 3hrs. At the beginning of this thread it's mentioned to plan for 3.5 to 4 hrs to get to Corn from Salmon.


----------



## jwithers

From the map it looks like the Moose Fire is moving West down to Panther Creek. Any ideas how close it is to the panther creek road?


----------



## skivan

jwithers said:


> From the map it looks like the Moose Fire is moving West down to Panther Creek. Any ideas how close it is to the panther creek road?


Didn’t you just say you were looking at a map?! Maybe try turning on satellite if you can’t see


----------



## Riverwild

It's getting pretty close it looks like.


----------



## jwithers

Riverwild said:


> It's getting pretty close it looks like.
> View attachment 81019


Less than 1 mile from google maps.


----------



## BenSlaughter

Sounds like maybe I'd better make a call to the river office...


----------



## jwithers

BenSlaughter said:


> Sounds like maybe I'd better make a call to the river office...


Let us know what they say


----------



## Riverwild

Yeah I'm getting really nervous about driving in tomorrow


----------



## jwithers

Riverwild said:


> Yeah I'm getting really nervous about driving in tomorrow


we are putting on Sunday. Driving in early Saturday.


----------



## BenSlaughter

Spoke with Courtney @ the River office this evening.
She was fairly certain the Salmon River Rd would remain closed for a while, but said it would take a very significant weather\fire event in order for them to close the road down Panther Cr.
We're charging ahead.
Will be in Salmon tomorrow evening. Hopefully there's some beer left in town!


----------



## MT4Runner

Have a great trip!


----------



## lhowemt

Great, now even more delays on rhe road to cache/corn.


----------



## MT4Runner

lhowemt said:


> Great, now even more delays on rhe road to cache/corn.


Cool that they are finally replacing it, how long has it been out? 15 years?

yeah, would have been nice if the had announced it earlier…at least it coincides with reduced traffic out of Cache this year


----------



## BenSlaughter

If memory serves, it fell in maybe '17??


----------



## MT4Runner

Oh wow. I first ran the MFS in 2015 and the Main in 2018. I didn’t recall it in 15 and remnants not visible in 18


----------



## mrdecember

Could someone give a little info about Panther creek road? Is it significantly rougher than the main road to Corn? Or just switch backy?


----------



## BenSlaughter

Welllllllll....
I had the pleasure of driving to Corn Creek and back from Salmon yesterday (long story).
2.5 hours not pushing it. We got passed by a transport bus.
The road from Salmon to Panther creek is a NICE gravel road. Panther creek is rough, but not awful. The Salmon River Rd is washboardy AF.

As of about 6pm yesterday, the fire was right down to the Panther Cr Rd, burning to the shoulder for about a half mile. Was still open. But that's tenuous. LEO stationed at both ends, in case it had to be closed.


----------



## mrdecember

Thank you! I’m a couple weeks out still, hopefully better conditions by then. Hope everyone’s trips go smoothly


----------



## Idatah

BenSlaughter said:


> Welllllllll....
> I had the pleasure of driving to Corn Creek and back from Salmon yesterday (long story).
> 2.5 hours not pushing it. We got passed by a transport bus.
> The road from Salmon to Panther creek is a NICE gravel road. Panther creek is rough, but not awful. The Salmon River Rd is washboardy AF.
> 
> As of about 6pm yesterday, the fire was right down to the Panther Cr Rd, burning to the shoulder for about a half mile. Was still open. But that's tenuous. LEO stationed at both ends, in case it had to be closed.


My partner went down to Corn with a crew yesterday too. Thanks for the update, I've appreciated the FS updates a ton!

Sorry to hear you may have had to miss out on a trip (currently missing out myself due to injury).


----------



## BenSlaughter

A few miles up Panther Creek yesterday (Saturday 8\20) afternoon. Had a pilot car leading rigs through. Firefighters all along the road where it was burning.


----------



## Idahomountainmissy

mrdecember said:


> Could someone give a little info about Panther creek road? Is it significantly rougher than the main road to Corn? Or just switch backy?


It takes about an hour longer to go over Williams Creek down Panther Creek and then to Cache Bar and Corn Creek. Call before you leave to make sure the road is open and the hours and piloting cars as there have been spot fires. Boundary Creek is closed because of a log jam as I have been told so call ahead about putting in. Have not been up Williams Creek over to Panther back down to the North Fork but because of the ongoing fire activity it may be not a highway.


----------



## codycleve

We pulled into north fork last night coming back from the main. The reader board on the salmon river rd said the road is open 6am to 1pm daily. panther creek was in great shape, however if you are going in in the evening the mine traffic is a lot. Take your time and don't cut corners.


----------



## jeporch

Moose Fire Inciweb is indicating Salmon River Road is open again to through traffic 24/7. Does anyone on the ground have confirmation?


----------



## codycleve

That appears to be the case. From thie salmon challis national forest facebook.


----------



## blueotter

M'chelle at All Rivers is saying that they're still closing the road at 1 pm til 6 am....???


----------



## codycleve

Coming over the mountain above town.


----------



## tworavens

Hay Hook Drive just received evacuation orders.😢


----------



## Idahomountainmissy

codycleve said:


> Coming over the mountain above town.


I live in Salmon and yesterday was epic smoke and winds. Ash fall-out, in the red zone for people with respiratory compromise. It is cooler today but 15 miles and hour forecast for this afternoon thru evening.


----------



## Idahomountainmissy

Idahomountainmissy said:


> I live in Salmon and yesterday was epic smoke and winds. Ash fall-out, in the red zone for people with respiratory compromise. It is cooler today but 15 miles an hour wind forecast for this afternoon thru evening.
> View attachment 81753


I took this picture yesterday afternoon. Within and hour the wind changed and all of the smoke and ash blew into town.


----------

